# Amplified Parts *sponsor*



## Alex

​
Whether you are a seasoned musician or a novice, Amplified Parts' goal is to help you find the products you need to customize your musical sound and your equipment. Amplified Parts is the one-stop-shop for all your musical needs.

The focus of Amplified Parts is on the musician who is looking to drastically improve his/her sound by making simple changes to their equipment that do not require technical expertise.

Whether you need vacuum tubes, speakers, or other parts for your guitar or amp amplifiedparts.com carries everything you need to make your gear better. Shopping on their state of the art website is easy and safe, with a quick turn around time on all orders.

AmplifiedParts.com​


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Thanks for the info ALEX


----------



## MartyStrat54

Looks like they lean towards JJ's.


----------



## MM54

I just skimmed their entire catalog, they look pretty good, but really, nothing special. They do seem to have good prices (On the few items I looked at the price on).


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Great new sponsor! It's great to see them willing to help cover some of the cost of this forum so we have a place to play.

I will be putting an order in for some Strat parts real soon.


----------



## Micky

I thought their prices were low.
Where are they located? Will shipping be a lot?


----------



## Stymie13

I found the knobs I needed here. They were literally half the price that Antique Electronic Supply quoted me.


----------



## eddiegj

I bought a set (quad) 6l6gc JJ valves for my old combo 2x12 earlier this month from Amplified Parts. Great price, easy to order online, they shipped my order the very next day. Will be doing business with them as soon as the wife will let me


----------



## DSL100 Dude

reported


----------



## Purgasound

MartyStrat54 said:


> Looks like they lean towards JJ's.



Easy Marty! Put down the torch and pitchfork!


----------



## Alabama Thunderpussy

Am I the only one who finds Curt Prange's voice in the Modkits and Yellow Jackets demos to be hilarious?


----------



## mroils

*JCM 2000 DSL 401-potentiometer*

I am trying to find out what pot to put in my DSL 401. It is the treble on the overdrive channel that is defective?


----------



## jazzy cian

Good site, a big resource!!


----------



## jupiter89

I ordered a footswitch for my Marshall 6100. The answers to my questions were quickly answered on 2 occasions. What was really sweet was the fact that their price was not only $25 lower than guitar-parts.com , but also they offered free shipping because the price qualified for such ! What confuses me a little is that Amplified Parts and Antique Electronic Supply might vary in price as Stymie13 mentioned since they are one in the same company. I have not personally checked that myself however. My invoice clearly states "Antique Electronic Supply DBA Amplified Parts" . Regardless if they are one in the same or not, their prices and service are second to none ! I am definitely going to be a repeat customer.


----------



## NaturalBornBoy

Your prices for =C= EL34s are good. 

Can you please elaborate more on your tube testing procedures?


----------



## lespaul339

I just ordered a couple reverb tanks from this place.  Wouldn't have known about them if it wasn't for this board.


----------



## germanramirez

Que tanque me recomienda para adaptarcelo a mi jcm 2204, agradezco su colaboracion


----------



## slide222

indeed- is that german , we will need a translater


----------



## Vicious Amplification

Good guys...fast shipping on my packages also. I've purchased several piece parts, odds and ends, and supplies lately from them.


----------



## rhino5

Vicious Amplification said:


> Good guys...fast shipping on my packages also. I've purchased several piece parts, odds and ends, and supplies lately from them.



+1 here! I am making a custom rack box for my power supply & processor & I ordered several parts from them as well. Good prices & everything showed up quickly.


----------



## slugzz-sop

Ordered a pair of jj's Friday evening making this my second time using amplified parts. Glad I joined Marshall forum and seen this thread. And thanks for the service, a lot of great products at great prices.


----------



## SwampThing

Amplified Parts is awesome!!. Ordered a Quad of JJ EL 34's and some parts for the Lester. Standard shipping got here in 3 days.


Nice to see more and more RELIABLE. I'll say again- R-E-L-I-A-B-L-E suppliers advertised on the forum.


----------



## guitaristtrs

Thanks for the info. I haven't really looked into this website before. I'll make sure to check it out! Thank you!


----------



## slugzz-sop

Just made my 3'rd order wit these guys! Finally got around to ordering a matched quad of el34's for my crate head. Great site, they have my business for sure! My local gear shop be on that bull$#!+ but amplifiedparts hasn't let me down. #repeatoffender


----------



## Seventh Son

I've ordered two brand new original Marshall MPM3E footswitches for my 6100LM from amplifiedparts.com, so now I have three of them. Bwahaha!


----------



## Swede

Just noticed this thread. Do we as forum members get any special discount?


----------



## EADGBE

MartyStrat54 said:


> Looks like they lean towards JJ's.



So do I.


----------



## El Gringo

This is a really nice site a lot of good stuff !


----------



## Gary666

Just ordered a quad of TAD EL34's for my Marshall. And a new input jack and knobs. Hope I got the right jack! Wasn't sure, we'll see I guess.


----------



## tomsvintage

Very nice Alex ! 

Are you going to eventually have a capacitor amplifier set for the JTM45 ?


----------



## amplifiedparts

What's up everyone ? It's been a little while but we should be updating here fairly often now with any sales we're running as well as some links to videos we're doing. We can also answer any questions you folks have!

Here's a link to our YouTube page. We should be uploading new videos weekly! Be sure to subscribe! https://www.youtube.com/user/amplifiedparts


----------



## harleytech

I've bought from them and they ship very fast !
And I like that...


----------



## johnfv

I've ordered from them several times. Recently I wanted locking Grovers, they had the best price I found:
http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/next-locking-grover-rotomatics.96129/#post-1612400


----------



## SonVolt

I wonder if they make locking tuners for a '78 LP Standard without having to drill holes???


----------



## amplifiedparts

Hey SonVolt, (great name BTW) From what I'm seeing that seems to be a somewhat unique time period in terms of the tuning machines. Are they a threaded bushing with a Kluson style footprint? That's what it looks like to me from photos but without the guitar in front of me I couldn't be sure. I will post a link below to our Kluson Revolution tuning machines. They aren't locking but they are solid as a rock. I put them on my newer LP that uses threaded bushing machines. 19:1 ratio and built very well. you can always give us a holler on the phone and we can try and help you out. 

https://www.amplifiedparts.com/products/tuner-kluson-revolution-g-mount-keystone-button-3side


----------



## SonVolt

amplifiedparts said:


> Hey SonVolt, (great name BTW) From what I'm seeing that seems to be a somewhat unique time period in terms of the tuning machines. Are they a threaded bushing with a Kluson style footprint? That's what it looks like to me from photos but without the guitar in front of me I couldn't be sure. I will post a link below to our Kluson Revolution tuning machines. They aren't locking but they are solid as a rock. I put them on my newer LP that uses threaded bushing machines. 19:1 ratio and built very well. you can always give us a holler on the phone and we can try and help you out.
> 
> https://www.amplifiedparts.com/products/tuner-kluson-revolution-g-mount-keystone-button-3side




Here's pic of the back of my headstock if this helps.


----------



## amplifiedparts

That looks like a standard Kluson footprint. I'm curious, does the front have press fit style bushings or threaded?


----------



## SonVolt

amplifiedparts said:


> That looks like a standard Kluson footprint. I'm curious, does the front have press fit style bushings or threaded?




I'm not sure I know the difference. This is a bad pic, but does it answer the question?


----------



## amplifiedparts

Unfortunately no I can't tell definitively from this photo. So, a press fit style bushing is just that. Pressed in. There won't be a nut on top like with some tuning machines like say a Grover . A Threaded bushing is threaded in from the top like modern Gibson, Fender etc. and it will have the threaded part and a washer. It looks like from this photo you may have a standard old Kluson style tuning machine on your hands which in that case would be replaced by a standard Kluson style replacement. Could you get a photo of the headstock close up?


----------



## SonVolt

amplifiedparts said:


> Unfortunately no I can't tell definitively from this photo. So, a press fit style bushing is just that. Pressed in. There won't be a nut on top like with some tuning machines like say a Grover . A Threaded bushing is threaded in from the top like modern Gibson, Fender etc. and it will have the threaded part and a washer. It looks like from this photo you may have a standard old Kluson style tuning machine on your hands which in that case would be replaced by a standard Kluson style replacement. Could you get a photo of the headstock close up?




Sure, Ill take one tonight. So assuming it's pressed in, there won't be a locking tuner replacement available for these styles?


----------



## amplifiedparts

There may be but they'll be a different type like this:

https://www.amplifiedparts.com/products/tuner-gotoh-kluson-style-locking-nickel-3-side


----------



## johnfv

I expect someone from Amplified Parts will mention this soon but there's a sale going on (11% sitewide) through 7/5. I'm stocking up on a few items myself for my amps AND my guitars.
https://www.amplifiedparts.com/


----------



## amplifiedparts

So check out this video featuring the Caig Guitar Care Kit and how it can help you take your guitar from a dirty mess to shinin' like a new dime!


----------



## MarshallDog

Ive bought various items from them in the past mainly parts for Marshall amps.


----------



## amplifiedparts

We're running a cap sale so now is the time to buy if you're looking to re-cap an amp or grab some Orange Drops for your guitar! www.amplifiedparts.com


----------



## amplifiedparts

We've got another Flash Sale running right now! 10% off Hammond Transformers. Get in on this while it lasts! www.amplifiedparts.com


----------



## amplifiedparts

Hey everyone! Our APEX tube matching just got even better. Be sure to head over to https://www.apexmatching.com/ to check it out!


----------



## toadfish

I like Amplified parts! They have some good stuff and send to Australia! And reply to question's fast and accurately! Pity Sozo capacitors won't ever reply to any emails!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

IVe them a couple of times. Great company!


----------



## ampmadscientist

slide222 said:


> indeed- is that german , we will need a translater



"indeed- is that german..."...............................It's Spanish. 

Que tanque me recomienda para adaptarcelo a mi jcm 2204, agradezco su colaboracion?

*"What tank do you recommend to adapt it to my jcm 2204, I appreciate your collaboration?"*


----------



## ampmadscientist

Micky said:


> I thought their prices were low.
> Where are they located? Will shipping be a lot?



Amplified Parts is nothing new. It's the same old supplier, with a different name.
I have ordered from them for years and years.....

Amplified Parts, CED, Tubes and More, and Antique Electronics Supply are *all he same* entity. They are located in Tempe, Arizona.

Prices: Low
Catalog: No Details, Poorly organized, Lacks the measurements specs detailed photos and information we need. (Catalog is full of errors, especially the measurements)
Communication with customers: Poor. Especially when we ask technical questions.

Yeah, you can order from them, and they ship right away but......many times they don't give us a clear idea of exactly "what" we are ordering.

Tube Matching : Apex, pretty good. I have used their tubes for decades. Very few defects.


----------



## ampmadscientist

amplifiedparts said:


> What's up everyone ? It's been a little while but we should be updating here fairly often now with any sales we're running as well as some links to videos we're doing. We can also answer any questions you folks have!
> 
> Here's a link to our YouTube page. We should be uploading new videos weekly! Be sure to subscribe! https://www.youtube.com/user/amplifiedparts



You don't answer my questions.
This is the main problem: You do not adapt your business to fulfill the needs of your customers. You are instead "un-responsive."
You need to change the business model and catalog to respond to the needs of your customers.


----------



## ampmadscientist

toadfish said:


> I like Amplified parts! They have some good stuff and send to Australia! And reply to question's fast and accurately! Pity Sozo capacitors won't ever reply to any emails!



There is no "Sozo." "Sozo" is a fictitious name printed on parts---- and you cannot email or communicate with them.


----------



## metromutt

ampmadscientist said:


> There is no "Sozo." "Sozo" is a fictitious name printed on parts---- and you cannot email or communicate with them.



https://www.sozocapacitors.com/contact/


----------



## ampmadscientist

metromutt said:


> https://www.sozocapacitors.com/contact/



It's hilarious that they would create an e mail address for a company that doesn't exist.

They created that specifically because I mentioned that there was no way to contact "sozo."
And for no other reason.

And I repeat: there is no "Sozo."


----------



## IOSEPHVS

I've placed a few orders with Amplified Parts, and had a good experience every time. They are legit.


----------



## Sapient




----------

